
The Frisk Diet - PhattMelps
http://mattgphelps.com/theFriskDiet.php
======
hsnewman
I've been doing a similar diet for the last 3 months or so, and have lost
around 20 pounds. I attribute it to low carbs.

~~~
PhattMelps
Yeh, keep the carbs super low and you'll lose weight. All the other stuff is
just to make this one point easier

